# Miage Pro Angler 17 Tandem



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

If the Pro Angler is a Battle ship then this thing is a Aircraft carrier!
http://www.kayakfishmag.com/news/mirage-pro-angler-17-tandem/

You may have to copy and paste that link in your browser to get it to work.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

With a sail, trolling motor, and turbo fins, thats a 5 mile gulf kayak easily.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Kenton said:


> With a sail, trolling motor, and turbo fins, thats a 5 mile gulf kayak easily.


it's a damn skiff IYAM


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Good night that's a big kayak!!! How much does it weigh and how much will it cost?!!!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Good night that's a big kayak!!! How much does it weigh and how much will it cost?!!!


185#'s, 230#'s rigged, and $5,299 MSRP


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Might need a boat slip for that one lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSoEI17_1uU


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Holy cow!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've dragged my PA12 through the soft beach sand on the big balloon tired cart. Not easy at all for me. I can't imagine moving this thing without a full blown trailer and tow vehicle.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

The tandem PA is cool and all, but just wait until you guys see what Hobie is changing on ALL their boats at iCast coming up. They will always be one step ahead.


----------

